# Chainsaw Enthusiasts??



## SWLABR (Nov 7, 2017)

I was given a rather old looking Husqvarna chainsaw today. The guy says it's "at least 30yrs old". I can dabble in the realm of small engines, but very basic. Anyone in here know a thing or two about these?? I've looked on line, and despite the "Practica" on the right side, it may be a "Rancher". Not sure. Guessing 1980's. 

Looking to help me date it, and/or leads to a good chainsaw forum. 

And no, the stop-bar is not a crude replacement, that is original. This sucker was made in Sweden! Nothing like the cheap junk they are putting their name on these days. 































Any help would be appreciated.


----------



## Greenbacker (Mar 29, 2007)

If you're ever in the Perth/Ottawa area, stop by Wheelers Pancake House. The guy has an out-of-control chainsaw museum there and could probably tell you everything you need to know. If not, the pancakes are also good.


----------



## Lola (Nov 16, 2014)

SWLABR said:


> I was given a rather old looking Husqvarna chainsaw today. The guy says it's "at least 30yrs old". I can dabble in the realm of small engines, but very basic. Anyone in here know a thing or two about these?? I've looked on line, and despite the "Practica" on the right side, it may be a "Rancher". Not sure. Guessing 1980's.
> 
> Looking to help me date it, and/or leads to a good chainsaw forum.
> 
> ...


This is a great make. My husband swears by this company of big boy toys. Excellent quality.


----------



## LanceT (Mar 7, 2014)

Stihl is the best tho.


----------



## Diablo (Dec 20, 2007)

thats really cool. Im a chainsaw guy but dont know anything about vintage ones at all.
I should probably consider selling 1 or 2 as I dont have very many trees left around my house any more, and we sold our cottage. I had ambitions to mill my own timber there for awhile. I did a few beams from the oaks we had, but didnt have a use for them lol










Does it work?


----------



## Diablo (Dec 20, 2007)

LanceT said:


> Stihl is the best tho.


not that simple...Stihl makes a range of lines from typical home depot saws to pro-level.
at the home depot level, the stihl products ive owned were no better than Echo, Husky etc at a similar price point. The stihl string trimmer i had was actually down in power compared to the echo one i had, for example.


----------



## Milkman (Feb 2, 2006)

I have this little Homelite. It still turns over but I haven't tried to start it in years. These days I use pretty much all electric rechargable tools.


----------



## Rollin Hand (Jul 12, 2012)

My dad had a bunch of vintage chainsaw at home, mostly from the dump, that he rehabbed. The on I used the most was a sweet Jonsered that had a dodgy dead man's clutch.

We has a big wind at the cottage a few years back, and that Jonsered did yeoman's duty....until one of the fallen trees bound on the blade. After that, it was all bow saw work. Ugh.


----------



## SWLABR (Nov 7, 2017)

LanceT said:


> Stihl is the best tho.


I disagree. I am an ECHO guy. My 18' workhorse has been with me for 15yrs, and never a spot of trouble. I bought my wife the little guy. It's not just a downsized saw, the handle is balanced so you can comfortably 1 hand it. Those two have been the major part of how we get our heat in the winter. 

I have a top of the line Stihl trimmer that fights me every God damn Spring! 



Diablo said:


> thats really cool. Im a chainsaw guy but dont know anything about vintage ones at all.
> I should probably consider selling 1 or 2 as I dont have very many trees left around my house any more, and we sold our cottage. I had ambitions to mill my own timber there for awhile. I did a few beams from the oaks we had, but didnt have a use for them lol
> 
> 
> ...


I would love to rough cut timber. Just don't have the justification right now. 

I literally have it in my trunk at work, no idea if it starts. I will give it a whirl this evening. 



Diablo said:


> not that simple...Stihl makes a range of lines from typical home depot saws to pro-level.
> at the home depot level, the stihl products ive owned were no better than Echo, Husky etc at a similar price point. The stihl string trimmer i had was actually down in power compared to the echo one i had, for example.


Agreed. You can get gems and duds from any brand. Based on nothing but good from my 2 ECHO's, "the best". The nightmare of my Stihl string trimmer, "the worst". Neither one were the low end of their offerings, so I am not comparing ECHO's best vs Stihl's disposable stuff. 

Seeing as this is a Husq built in Sweden not offshore, I have hopes it is worth saving.


----------



## Paul Running (Apr 12, 2020)

I got my saw from McNeely's in Carp, back in 1983. It's a Pioneer P28, about the same year as your Husky. I used it a lot back then but have not used it for 20 years. It's definitely a young man's pastime. It was quite the rush cutting through large timber. I was hooked on watching the competitions...now those are some saws.
It was fun tinkering with the engine. Keep the jets clean in the carb and make sure the air filter is clean and non-restrictive. I imagine it has an auto lube system, keep the bar-oil reservoir topped-up and always use a bar with sharp cutters. I bought a bench grinder to sharpen my own cutters...it will pay off quickly if you use the saw regularly.


----------



## Pedro-x (Mar 7, 2015)

Looks like a Husqvarna 266


----------



## MarkM (May 23, 2019)

Aren't those Stihl colours on that saw? Huskies are a burnt orange colour.


----------



## tomee2 (Feb 27, 2017)

https://forestryforum.com/board/index.php?topic=108297.0


----------



## tomee2 (Feb 27, 2017)

Diablo said:


> not that simple...Stihl makes a range of lines from typical home depot saws to pro-level.
> at the home depot level, the stihl products ive owned were no better than Echo, Husky etc at a similar price point. The stihl string trimmer i had was actually down in power compared to the echo one i had, for example.


I was about to say about the same... Husqvarna also has the big box saws and the pro saws. 
I bought an Echo CS590 last spring to replace a small Husky I bought at Home Depot 5 years ago. The Echo is better than that model Husqvarna for sure.
The Echo is also made in Japan, so it's very good quality for the money.


----------



## Midnight Rider (Apr 2, 2015)

SWLABR said:


> I was given a rather old looking Husqvarna chainsaw today. The guy says it's "at least 30yrs old". I can dabble in the realm of small engines, but very basic. Anyone in here know a thing or two about these?? I've looked on line, and despite the "Practica" on the right side, it may be a "Rancher". Not sure. Guessing 1980's.
> 
> Looking to help me date it, and/or leads to a good chainsaw forum.
> 
> ...


Looks like it could be a 1984-ish Husqvarna 61.





Husqvarna are great saws,... but I've been using the Stihl line for 3 decades now. My previous employer provided them when I started as a Forester years ago and they were always very reliable. Did handstands when they came out with the heated handle grips,... made those -20°C to -30°C days way more comfortable on the hands, lol 🥶.


----------



## SWLABR (Nov 7, 2017)

Midnight Rider said:


> Looks like it could be a 1984-ish Husqvarna 61.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Wow! Those are great pics!

I found that video too. I’m thinking it’s the same era. Now I just have to get it running!


----------



## GuitarT (Nov 23, 2010)

I had a Stihl 026 for a number of years and while I know Stihl is a respected name mine was a POS from new. When it did run it was an impressive saw, quite powerful for a 48cc engine. I ended up giving to a friend as long as he promised to never give it back. When I started to shop for a new saw I asked the local loggers what to get and the vast majority were Husky users. I was looking for something a bit smaller and easier to carry as I have 100 acres of bush with a couple of km of trails to maintain as well as fall firewood and I'm not getting any younger. I ended up with a smaller Husky, honestly don't remember the model, and it's performed flawlessly for 4 or 5 years now.


----------



## Mooh (Mar 7, 2007)

Not far from my summer place is Chainsaw Drive. (Think I posted this before.) No connection, I just think it’s cool.

I switched to an electric chainsaw as soon as they weren’t utter junk and I didn’t need to saw anything huge.


----------



## Sneaky (Feb 14, 2006)

Did somebody say chainsaws? This was at my brothers camp on Lake Superior this spring. He needed to take out a few old pines to beef up the shoreline so had a few friends over.


----------



## Lola (Nov 16, 2014)

Diablo said:


> not that simple...Stihl makes a range of lines from typical home depot saws to pro-level.
> at the home depot level, the stihl products ive owned were no better than Echo, Husky etc at a similar price point. The stihl string trimmer i had was actually down in power compared to the echo one i had, for example.


I agree. We have so many Stihl products. My husband loves this brand. Never a problem ever. His hedge trimmer is about 10 years old and still fires up after one pull.


----------



## laristotle (Aug 29, 2019)




----------



## Lola (Nov 16, 2014)




----------



## Lola (Nov 16, 2014)




----------



## SWLABR (Nov 7, 2017)

Lola said:


>


I didn't watch all of it, but the 1:14 mark was bloody hilarious!! I don't know if that was the legit audio, but AHHHHHHhhhhh... 

And the dude that realized it wasn't going the way he intended and thought he could out run it?? dumb! Always, plan, your out! (actually, plan 2)


----------



## Moosehead (Jan 6, 2011)

I'm pretty green with regards to chain saws and forestry. We bought a cottage last fall and I bought my first chainsaw (echo) from an arborist. He swore by a 12" stihl as his most valuable saw for his work. That thing screamed through some hardwood logs when we testing out the 2 saws. 

Im not felling any trees yet lol, need to get some experience under my belt before I attempt anything like that. Watching those guys fall from 20+ feet up in that video above reconfirms my healthy fear/respect for the job. I just chop them up once they're down. 

A little off topic but I also just bought a really nice Hultafors axe. Sooo sharp Im not sure whats more dangerous the axe or the chainsaw. Leaning towards the axe atm lol.

We have some monster red and white pines around our place. I'm pretty sure that when they built the cottage they milled the lumber to build the place. rough cut 2x4 all over the place and board and batten exterior. I was considering getting a portable mill to build a garage across the street. So much crown land around us I'm tempted by the allure of (almost) free lumber. Here's a pic from the balcony.


----------



## Midnight Rider (Apr 2, 2015)

laristotle said:


>


Pure Pro,... it's called 'Hit'n The Hole' in my neck of the woods.


----------



## Midnight Rider (Apr 2, 2015)

Lola said:


>


 Not so Pure Pro's,... it's called 'Hit'n And Run' in my neck of the woods, lol. 

The degree of idiocy during certain segments of this video is astounding. The one clip where the large tree falls over a few smaller one creating 'Spring Poles' would be a greater cause of concern than the initial botched felling. The amount of stored energy in those bent over trees with the top pinned under the larger one is a potential death trap. If not cut and released properly they can spring back at the chainsaw operator and crack a skull wide open like an egg shell,...or if lucky break limbs and ribs.

Definitely a good idea to take formal training or some type of course in tree removal before playing Lumbar Jack.
It is mandatory to take driving lessons, gun and archer courses before being let loose on the roads or in the forest,... but chainsaws and tree felling,... nah,... how tuff could it be,...lol, 🤕 🚑.


----------



## Midnight Rider (Apr 2, 2015)

Lola said:


>


Incredible artistic craftsmanship talent. It amazes me how someone can take an empty wooden block canvas and transfer their 3D vision onto it with power and or hand tools.

I'm still trying to transfer my musical visions onto an empty tape and or digital canvas using musical instrument tools after 30+ years,... if I could have one that is crafted as well as the carving in this video looks,...well, I'd have a #1 hit!
Back to the drawing,... ah,...err,... soundboard.


----------



## Lola (Nov 16, 2014)

Delete


----------



## SWLABR (Nov 7, 2017)

I finally got around to pulling the old Husq apart. Cleaned up real nice, but I feel it might well be something I hand off to a pro small engine guy. I dumped the old fuel out and this dropped too. You can see the tip has what’s left of a rotted fuel line. My brother in law said modern saws don’t use these (which seems odd) but the line being rotten is a little unnerving. After a bit more digging, it is worth saving.


----------



## Midnight Rider (Apr 2, 2015)

SWLABR said:


> Wow! Those are great pics!





SWLABR said:


> Wow! Those are great pics!


 Those pics were taken some 25+ years ago when I was a much younger and able bodied man, lol. The first pic was taken by a fellow climber in a tree next to me which was about 15 feet taller than the 120 foot White Spruce I was tackling. Took about 1.5 hours one Saturday afternoon to have them both removed on the ground and bucked,... $300 cash each from the cottage owner. Our employer allowed us to use our climbing gear, pruners and chainsaws for any side jobs we took on. Great source of extra cash money for a new guitar or boat.


----------



## HeavyMetalDan (Oct 5, 2016)

Getter running, you can help me chop these down in the fall, lol


----------



## Midnight Rider (Apr 2, 2015)

HeavyMetalDan said:


> Getter running, you can help me chop these down in the fall, lol


Hmmm,... very risky operation to harvest those Cannabis trees so close to the house. May I suggest the use of the 'Sky Hook' to safely extract that bountiful crop.









*Or this,...







*


----------



## Khorah (Apr 11, 2013)

Ok this is a chainsaw video that I love:






I have a thing for restoration videos!


----------



## MarkM (May 23, 2019)

I like carpenter tools, I fricken hate chainsaws, dangerous as fuck!

Forced to use them, chains have to sharp!

I am running Sthili right now


----------



## tonewoody (Mar 29, 2017)

SWLABR said:


> I finally got around to pulling the old Husq apart. Cleaned up real nice, but I feel it might well be something I hand off to a pro small engine guy. I dumped the old fuel out and this dropped too. You can see the tip has what’s left of a rotted fuel line. My brother in law said modern saws don’t use these (which seems odd) but the line being rotten is a little unnerving. After a bit more digging, it is worth saving.
> View attachment 375092
> View attachment 375093


Nothing worse than working with a bitchy chainsaw. Having a pro maintenance checkup will give you some extra peace of mind and ensure productivity.


----------



## KapnKrunch (Jul 13, 2016)

First Husky I've seen that is two-tone. Usually all orange. I woulda said Stihl, but YouTube says no. 

My opinion: chainsaws are a disposable item. Don't sink a lot of expense, time and effort into it if it isn't running. If it turns over and has spark, slop a half teaspoon of gas into the open carb and yank. If it fires you're in luck. Worth a new plug. New filters. Not worth a carb, or recoil unless you get them for free. 

If you get it going, buy a new chain and file. Give every tooth a few strokes whenever you fuel up. Keeping the chain sharp is easy. Once it goes dull, forget it. Don't listen to anyone who tells you they can sharpen a dull chain by hand. Keep it sharp. Four or five strokes each time you fuel up. If you ain't getting huge flakes of sawdust it ain't sharp.

Any oil will work on the chain. Old motor oil. Vegetable oil for fucksake. Nothing wrong with the fancy red shit. Just sayin. 

Back of the leg is the most common injury, so get kevlar boots. The pants are optional for work on a firewood pile, IMO.

I had a saw kick back in my early days. Tangled in my shirt without serious injury, but scared the shit outa me. Respect learned. Hang on to the fucker with two hands and always know where the tip is. 

Now where is @Electraglide to tell me I got it all wrong, and he is really the man. Maybe taking a Confined Space Training course...


----------



## cheezyridr (Jun 8, 2009)




----------



## Diablo (Dec 20, 2007)

Moosehead said:


> I'm pretty green with regards to chain saws and forestry. We bought a cottage last fall and I bought my first chainsaw (echo) from an arborist. He swore by a 12" stihl as his most valuable saw for his work. That thing screamed through some hardwood logs when we testing out the 2 saws.
> 
> Im not felling any trees yet lol, need to get some experience under my belt before I attempt anything like that. Watching those guys fall from 20+ feet up in that video above reconfirms my healthy fear/respect for the job. I just chop them up once they're down.
> 
> ...


Nice place. reminds me of our old cottage on an island on Rice Lake, that had view of other islands. The view sold me on the place, I couldnt care less about the rest of the cottage when I first stood out on the deck looking at the water.

A good axe is indispensable, esp if youre cutting kindling etc. My father had one that came from Poland many decades ago. that thing could cut through anything. I wish I found it when he died, but there was too much stuff to deal with. I bought a Husky splitting axe from HD last year for kindling for the pizza oven....Its surprisingly nice. Probably made by fiskars, looks very similar.

When we had our place, I bought one of those $100 portable saw mills. If you go that direction, know 1) you need a really strong saw. 2) you need a different type of chain for cutting in that direction 3) it still is a long slow process. 4)the newly cut wood does not last long in the outdoors. Unless its for fun and killing time, I recommend renting one of those big portable mills that cost thousands of dollars to buy, or selling the cut trees to someone that does. Being on an island, that was not worthwhile.

reminds me, I have a pair of hardly worn chainsaw chaps I'll have to find and pass along to one of you guys if we ever meet up f2f.


----------



## SWLABR (Nov 7, 2017)

Diablo said:


> Nice place. reminds me of our old cottage on an island on Rice Lake, that had view of other islands. The view sold me on the place, I couldnt care less about the rest of the cottage when I first stood out on the deck looking at the water.
> 
> A good axe is indispensable, esp if youre cutting kindling etc. My father had one that came from Poland many decades ago. that thing could cut through anything. I wish I found it when he died, but there was too much stuff to deal with. I bought a Husky splitting axe from HD last year for kindling for the pizza oven....Its surprisingly nice. Probably made by fiskars, looks very similar.
> 
> ...


How does a straight man ask for another mans chaps???

… cause, like… I’d actually use them.


----------



## zontar (Oct 25, 2007)

This thread's incomplete without this...


----------



## SWLABR (Nov 7, 2017)

I guess as the OP, I should really update the thread. 
I did take it to a local guy. Cost me $60 for the overhaul. He dated it to about the mid-late 80’s. And verified the Made in Sweden bit. He also said I could put up to a 30” bar on it!!! I went for a 24”. Ya’know… let’s not go too nuts here! 
The thing is an absolute beast. Tears through anything. My 18” Echo is my workhorse, the Husq won’t replace that, it’s just for big stuff and felling. I find sometimes when I’m trying to fall a bigger based tree, if I don’t start absolutely perfectly square, it will pull into a diagonal, then I’m fighting it back level. Puts a lot of torque on the bar. Once your bar is bent, you’re screwed! This is a way heavier gauge bar and chain. It should be able to handle that better. 
Forgot to snap a pic. But, I’m probably going out in the bush this weekend. If I remember.


----------



## Paul Running (Apr 12, 2020)

The nice thing about those earlier model saws is they have some weight to them. I wouldn't use it much for small limbs but they are great for letting the weight slice through those large sections. Your Husky has some serious power, to take a 30" bar. When I used help my father-in-law with firewood for the camp, we would take our 4 saws and extra chains so we always had sharp cutters.


----------



## cheezyridr (Jun 8, 2009)

zontar said:


> This thread's incomplete without this...


hahaha i used to work with one of their guitar players, it was well over 20 yrs ago, i had forgotten about it. someday i'll tell the story of the time we went to the strip club with a few other people.


----------



## Diablo (Dec 20, 2007)

SWLABR said:


> How does a straight man ask for another mans chaps???
> 
> … cause, like… I’d actually use them.


you must be asking for a friend lol


Ive got to do a big tidy up of the garage. I'll let you know when they turn up.


----------



## jb welder (Sep 14, 2010)

SWLABR said:


> He dated it to about the mid-late 80’s. And verified the Made in Sweden bit. He also said I could put up to a 30” bar on it!!!


I take it that it turned out to be a model 61 Practica/Rancher


----------



## SWLABR (Nov 7, 2017)

jb welder said:


> I take it that it turned out to be a model 61 Practica/Rancher


Actually, I never did get the full name / model.

I just know it’s a beast we’ll worth the cost to repair it.


----------

